# Who hunts with a Handgun?



## rob206 (May 21, 2009)

I haven't in a few years, because I have been busy trying to get ahead in wood cutting. I don't feel comfortable unless I practice a lot. But I have used my Ruger Bisley .45Colt to take two deer so far. I use handloads which consist of a 300gr WLN from Beartooth Bullets and 17.5gr of 2400. With open sights and lots of practice I am effective to about 50yds, but keep shots under 30yds. Nice shooting round, not too loud, not to heavy recoil and at my handgun range, will shoot through any Michigan deer from any angle.

How about it, anyone else hunt with a handgun?:greenchainsaw:


----------



## wigglesworth (May 21, 2009)

This year will be my first purposeful hunting with a handgun. 1976 vintage stainless Blackhawk 357. I have never seen another stainless, but I havent really looked either. I can hit pretty good with it out to 50 yards or so, besides that is far enough for me. Im gonna use some 158 gr. solids and let her have it!!! I cant wait!!


----------



## gink595 (May 21, 2009)

Yup!! .44 Super Red Hawk Ruger


----------



## 2000ssm6 (May 21, 2009)

S&W 629 Classic here in .44 mag, I've been wanting a 460 after shooting one...


----------



## dingeryote (May 21, 2009)

Old Bisley .44Mag Ruger wearing a Leupold 2x.
Wore out the factory barrel and had to reface the cyl. so it got tweaked a bit and tightened up. It will hold 5" at 100yds off a ransom rest, but I never get a shot on critters past 30-40 for some reason..LOL!!

I run the Keith Lyman 429421 w/10% linotype on top of 24gr. of H-110

Like the OP, I practice a lot before each season and if time dosn't allow for it, I'll just grab a long gun, or stick to the stands in the tight spots.
I like the handgun for hunting best, as I can get into and move around in the thickets easier. 

I'd love a 460 as well. Mike Shovel the Cor-bon rep. let me play with thiers for a bit. WOW! Recoil is about the same as my 300gr .44Mag loads because of the compensator, but muzzle blast is like a flash bang grenade going off ten feet in front of you. Smacking a 12" square gong at 200m with a handgun is NOT supposed to be that easy. I will have one!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## 056 kid (May 21, 2009)

I was looking aagt hetting a Ruger super red hawk alaskin in 454casull. looks like a neat gun to pack around in the bushes!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (May 21, 2009)

dingeryote said:


> I'd love a 460 as well. Mike Shovel the Cor-bon rep. let me play with thiers for a bit. WOW! Recoil is about the same as my 300gr .44Mag loads because of the compensator, but muzzle blast is like a flash bang grenade going off ten feet in front of you. Smacking a 12" square gong at 200m with a handgun is NOT supposed to be that easy. I will have one!
> 
> Stay safe!
> Dingeryote



I was amazed at how much more power it had than the .44, but not much more recoil. The compensator does a fine job and muzzle flash is like> :jawdrop: It's report from a distance sounds like a big bore rifle. S&W made a monster.


----------



## 056 kid (May 21, 2009)

Thoes .460s will eat .454 and ofcourse .45colt to i have herd.


----------



## hanniedog (May 21, 2009)

A bit off topic but has anyone ever shot a Remington XP100 pistol? It was a bolt action pistol shooting a 17 cal or maybe 222 cal cartridge.


----------



## Guarddog1 (May 21, 2009)

I have three I use for hunting (one at a time) they are as follows S&W 629 classic DX .44 mag. Taurus Raging Bull .454 or a Desert Eagle .44 mag. (this shoots awesome just a touch big)


----------



## dingeryote (May 21, 2009)

hanniedog said:


> A bit off topic but has anyone ever shot a Remington XP100 pistol? It was a bolt action pistol shooting a 17 cal or maybe 222 cal cartridge.



221 Rem.Fireball.

Neat concept. LH bolt action. I wish like hell our idiots at the BATFE would get off the Once a handgun always a handgun BS. 

As a LH rifle shooter, trying to find good light weight actions can be maddening, and worse when ya sit looking at the XP-100.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## 2000ssm6 (May 21, 2009)

056 kid said:


> Thoes .460s will eat .454 and ofcourse .45colt to i have herd.



Yup, its true.


----------



## Madsaw (May 21, 2009)

hanniedog said:


> A bit off topic but has anyone ever shot a Remington XP100 pistol? It was a bolt action pistol shooting a 17 cal or maybe 222 cal cartridge.



I used a XP100 one yr for deer. My buddy had it barreled in .284 win. It was loaded real healthy too. Same ballistics and bullets and powder as my 280 rem.
That pistol was a hand full.
At this time I have a Ruger Super Blackhawk in 44 mag and also a Ruger Redhawk in 44 mag. Both are 7 1/2 barrels and the red has a scope on it too. The black has had the trigger tuned and trued. Also had ports on each side of the front sight drill to reduce flip.
I had a regular Blackhawk in 45 LC once to. It hand the 4 3/4 barrel. I shot heavy loads through it. Pushing 325 hard cast semis right up with th e factory 454's. That thing was a hand full. As the slug passed down the barrel it twisted the gun in you hands to teh side.
Bob


----------



## stihl sawing (May 22, 2009)

I have a Thompson Center Contender in 41 mag and 357 mag, Never hunted with it but always thought i would. Just can't seem to give up the 7 mag.lol Years ago i did hunt one time with a 629 Smith and Wesson, Didn't see anything to shoot. It had a scope on it, but i sold it or traded it. Can't remember as i done a lot of horse trading back then. I still have a 629 stainless but no scope.


----------



## cjk (May 23, 2009)

hanniedog said:


> A bit off topic but has anyone ever shot a Remington XP100 pistol? It was a bolt action pistol shooting a 17 cal or maybe 222 cal cartridge.




How about the Savage Striker? Similar design to the xp100. 

I shoot one in .308 deer hunting over a large alfalfa field. 

S&W 629 in .44 mag and Glock model 20 in 10mm for the close stuff.


----------



## rob206 (May 25, 2009)

So the .460 S&W has some people's attention here. I have never shot one, but the numbers do look pretty good. I have an issue with a muzzle brake though, I don't think I want to experience that muzzle blast even one time without hearing protection. Since I don't wear protection when I hunt, that would round would be of no use to me.

I found it kind of odd, that when it first came out, they hyped the hyped velocity(pun intended) of the light for caliber bullets. Seriously, not much attention was given to how fast it could drive say a 350gr bullet. In my opinion, driving a 225gr .45 bullet at 2300 or 2400fps (just throwing those numbers out there) is a waste of potential. With such low sectional density you lose a lot of penetration on big game.

I have a Linebaugh custom .45Colt five shooter, and the recoil is pretty stout when you get to near max loads. Only a few people besides me & my dad have shot this gun, and when they do, they ALWAYS forget that it is a 5 shooter. When the hammer drops on a spent round, you get to see how a person really shoots if they haven't spent a lot of time dry firing.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (May 25, 2009)

rob206 said:


> So the .460 S&W has some people's attention here. I have never shot one, but the numbers do look pretty good. I have an issue with a muzzle brake though, I don't think I want to experience that muzzle blast even one time without hearing protection. Since I don't wear protection when I hunt, that would round would be of no use to me.



I don't wear hearing protection while hunting either but I never shot the 460 without muffs, and WILL NOT. If I were to buy one to hunt, and for a handgun, the 460 is the baddest out, I'd invest in some electronic muffs. My ears only ring for a few mintues after a 5.56, 6.8spc, and .270wsm round goes off, .44mag is worse though. I never liked the idea of wearing muffs in the tree stand. I also can't hear all that well....:greenchainsaw:

When target shooting, I wear muffs for every shot.


----------

